# Is it OK if this may not be a golden...?



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is a typical example of what we get to our local humane society. Just normally grease or chemical burns are from wanting them to fight back when a bait dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

This is so sad, upsetting and headtbreaking. How can anyone treat an animal like this? Poor little girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Any dog that is in need of help is fine, in my opinion. I think she might be part Golden.
Email the Golden Rescues, but also email mixed breed rescues for her.
They can be found on Petfinder.

PM Carolina Mom and ask her.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah she looks fuzzy for a lab so idk what she is. Well right now our Friends team is attempting to trap her somehow, we need to get a trap first  getting her to come up is out of the question. Once that happens we have a fundraiser set up to release for funds and seeing what condition she is in. Please pray and pray hard we get her. Soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Once we actually get her we have a willing foster and so I think everything is set up for her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Praying you can catch her-poor little baby.
She could be lab too

What Humane Society and where in Georgia?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Karen,
I will PM you



Jessie'sGirl said:


> This is so sad, upsetting and headtbreaking. How can anyone treat an animal like this? Poor little girl.


I agree it is very upsetting... But here animals are not considered anything really. There are few laws to protect them and even fewer who uphold those laws.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This poor girl, I hope you're able to catch her and give her the medical treatment she needs.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh ,how horrible,why oh why.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Those that would do that to an innocent animal will burn in HELL


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Humans can be so disgusting. It makes me ill.


----------

